# jd 4410



## ijon (Nov 9, 2010)

I have a 4410 four wheel drive that does not disengage. Anyone had this problem? Thanks.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

If you have front loader put down press enough to lift front tires just of the ground push clutch in try and release 4WD,or slight hill roll backwards little stop push clutch in than try release 4WD.


----------



## ijon (Nov 9, 2010)

I found it broke wire. Thanks.


----------

